# التشفير بالمفتاح العام (خوارزمية الجمل)



## A.malla (5 فبراير 2012)

[FONT=&quot]السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]استوفقتني ملاحظة على أحد المواقع ان مصرياً قد طور خوارزمية تشفير مستخدمة في كثير من أنظمة الحماية...[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]لذلك قمت بدراسة شاملة لها ... أتمنى أن تنال اعجابكم وتستفيدوا منها بإذنه ....[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]في التشفير, يُسمى نظام الجمل بالتشفير ذو المفتاح الغير متناظر من أنظمة التشفير بالمفتاح العام, الذي يعتمد على نظرية [/FONT]Diffie-Hellman[FONT=&quot] في تبادل المفاتيح, وقد وُصف هذا التشفير من قِبل طاهر الجمل في عام [/FONT]1984[FONT=&quot].[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]يُستخدم هذا النوع من التشفير في برمجيات الحماية لـ [/FONT]GNU[FONT=&quot], وفي الإصدارات الأخيرة من [/FONT]PGP[FONT=&quot], وفي التصويت الالكتروني وفي بعض من تطبيقات المعاملات البنكية الرقمية, وفي أنظمة أخرى ويختلف هذا التشفير عن التوقيع الرقمي للجمل حيث لا يجب أن نخلط بينهما. [/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]تعتمد قوة هذه الخوارزمية على صعوبة حل مسائل اللوغاريتمات المتقطعة, حيث نستخدم القوى للتشفير وفك التشفير, وبالتالي على المهاجم الذي يحاول أن يحصل على الرسالة أن يقوم بداية بتحصيل المفتاح الخاص والذي بدوره يحتاج إلى حساب اللوغاريتم المتقطع للرسالة المشفرة وهذا أمر مستحيل عملياً, وبهذا يمكننا اعتبار أنّ هذا النظام آمن فعلياً.[/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]وإليكم رابط الملف كاملاً مع دراسة رياضية شاملة باللغة العربية (شغل إيدي هههه) :[/FONT]


 [FONT=&quot]http://www.mediafire.com/?kpyqy7b54am7vl9[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## mahmoud awd (6 فبراير 2012)

يريت تشرح من الاول للنهايه


----------



## A.malla (6 فبراير 2012)

mahmoud awd قال:


> يريت تشرح من الاول للنهايه




أخي الشرح موجود في الملف على الرابط ...

أما إذا قصدك اني احطه مباشرة فتعذر ذلك لوجود معادلات كتير ...

وأي سؤال أنا جاهز


----------



## احمد صباح2 (19 يونيو 2014)

الرابط لا يعمل أخى الكريم


----------



## Abo-Taha (20 يونيو 2014)

[h=3]Invalid or Deleted File.[/h]


----------



## الحسيان (20 يوليو 2017)

مشكووووووووووووووورين يا خوي


----------

